# Just wanted to share



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I have not been around in a while rescue keeps me going 24/7 thought I might drop in and share abit with you all .
The rescue I work with is very small but for 2008 we adopted 109 dogs, rescue trasfer of 37 dogs , had to send or let go 8 to rainbow bridge 
I am very proud of the work this rescue does .THIS YEAR WE ARE ALREADY JUST UNDER 100 INTAKES . 
SO JUST WANTED TO SHARE A FEW OF MY FOSTER WITH YOU ALL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great Rescue. Congratulations. 

What a bunch of cuties!!!!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Cute pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

